# Weaver's Betta Art Commissions



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello there folks. I’m in need of a bit of money to pay for college-expenses and as a full-time student with 18 credit hours, the free-time that I do have is not substantial enough to have a job on-campus or off-campus.
I am offering openings for paid commissions of your Betta splendens (although… gosh, those other species sure are neat!) that will be similar in style to the example provided below.
I do have rules. If you do not read them I will not be able to process your payment for the artwork.




 You need to be able to pay me upfront before I work. 
 You need to know how to pay through Paypal or have a Paypal account.
 Payment will be asked for AFTER I send you an email confirming your request.
 All artwork will be 800x600px at 300dpi (you can ask for how you want the image oriented)
 Please provide several pictures of your Betta splendens (or other species of Betta).
 If you are not satisfied with your artwork, I can make tiny-changes. I will not re-do the whole picture.
Turn-around (completion time) will vary but it should be done within a week at the latest.
 I accept US dollars and Euros.
I will provide progress-shots if requested but these are usually done very quickly.
 I will have five (5) spaces available and three (3) waiting list spaces available. I will post on this thread when the spaces are filled.
 
IMPORTANT
You need to EMAIL me at weavercat006 @ gmail.com . Do not post on this thread with your information. I will not be checking this thread for commission-requests.


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

*Prices:*


$10 USD or 7.40EUR
 _One (1) colored 800x600px 300DPI digital painting of a single (1) Betta splendens or other Betta species_

Example: 








*Commission Information*
-Forum Username (on Bettafish . com)
-Paypal E-mail (the email you use to sign into Paypal):
-References of your fish (head on, left and right sides, ecetera…):
-Additional information (pose, any personality quirks, background colors…):


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

*Refunds and Cancellations*


You may cancel at any time but I do not give out refunds.
You must know what you want and can afford BEFORE paying. 
 
*Conditions*


You have the right to use the commissioned image for your personal use.
You may not sell the image I produced even if the animal/image belong to you; it's for non-commercial use.
You must credit me when using the image in public however I shall be uploading a lower-quality watermarked version to Tumblr and my website.
You may not claim the image I produced is made by you.
 
Please read all of this thoroughly. I am not responsible for folks not reading my rules and conditions.


----------

